# Sticky  Mud Tires - Poll (re-opened!)



## phreebsd

What do you consider the ULTIMATE MUD ONLY TIRE? :toast:


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## jackman

I like the outlaws, but I have not tried the silverbacks YET they are on order


----------



## phreebsd

ooh let me know what you think of them. I havent purchased any tires yet. 
I was set on 31 laws, but let me know about the backs.


----------



## jackman

the lugs seem way to close together on the 31's I am going 30 skinnys


----------



## Metal Man

I voted outlaws cause you stated mud only!!. I would think the silver backs would trail a little better based on what i read ONLY.I have never tried a set of Silver backs so i cant truly say but every where on the net that you read about them people say they dig a little more then the outlaws. If they dig then that means they climb and my experience with the outlaws say they suck at climbing anything slick. If i was planning on trail riding and mud riding then the Silver backs would be the one i looked at. Again i will state that i have never ridden with or on a set of silver backs so my opinion is not fact.

But what is fact is that i have seen a set of outlaws get stuck trying to cross a wet downed tree that a set of mud lites just crawled right over with no problem.I also seen(same day) the same outlaws not make it up a slick creek bank that the mudlites just cruised right up.I mean it was so bad that we had to give the guy with the 27 laws time to find a better way out because he could not make it up. The guy with the 26 mud lites was driving up and down the bank laughing at him. This is the truth. (We all know it would be the other way around in a nasty mud hole)


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah sometimes the laws have there setbacks... Speaking of backs... I've had the itch a time or 2 to get a set of 27's or something and run them on the brute, just to see how they perform on the whole...


----------



## phreebsd

they do pretty good rock crawling


----------



## Bootlegger

I voted Outlaws for Mud...
A Race only Tire my vote is the EDL's Most pits are Hard bottom and they bite and Pull harder IMO....

I think TCM may be getting some Sliverbacks as a Demo Tire from one of our sponsors. They will be probably be 28x10's though.....If we do I will have a report from who ever races with them..


----------



## Polaris425

^ Sounds good.


----------



## mattg

I like my silverbacks, they get a great bite and pull very hard. If you hit the gas you better hang on! lol


----------



## Polaris425

looks like the margin is narrowing!


----------



## clay

my boy is giving me his set of 27" laws. can't wait!


----------



## Bootlegger

clay said:


> my boy is giving me his set of 27" laws. can't wait!


You will love them...


----------



## phreebsd

i cant wait for him to get them 
he been riding on executioners and they seems to dig quick. he got stuck a few times the laws sailed thru. he gonna love those tires!


----------



## Bootlegger

Your son must be a good guy...LOL!!!


----------



## phreebsd

<pat on back> yes i am  </pat on back>

Honestly, he's just given me way to much stuff in my lifetime so far and this is my chance to give him something I KNOW he'll love. He likes riding as much as I do! He's the one who got me into riding when i was a kid. We've had lots of good times together.


----------



## black420

i never rode the outlaws, but my silverbacks dig like no other...the biggest reason i bought them was because of the deeper lugs and the side lugs.


----------



## phreebsd

Huh, So they do dig?
I was still debating 31 laws vs 30/32 Silverbacks. 
Not anymore 
31 laws baby!


----------



## black420

i guess its all in what mud your in...for me the digging is an advantage because i can get to the thicker stuff underneath and go places...since i've put the gear reduction in and have real good torque I wouldnt trade these tires for nuthin...even if i break everything on my bike lol


----------



## phreebsd

i'm ride mostly sloppy watery mud and creeks..
though in the summer those slop holes turn to PETER PAN and aint noone coming out of em!


----------



## jackman

has anybody had trouble with the silverbacks breaking axles


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

phreebsd said:


> ooh let me know what you think of them. I havent purchased any tires yet.
> I was set on 31 laws, but let me know about the backs.


Well, take this how you will. I have 2 friends that are running the 32" Backs both are A/C 700's, and they both tell me to stick with the 31" Outlaws. They both say the Backs are too heavy, and ride rough as ****. They both constantly break axles's (another reason I hate A/C). :saevilw:


----------



## phreebsd

hah! I knew they rode rough. You can tell by the lug spacing. 
My mind is fully made. 31 laws..
or 29.5 if they come out on 14" rim.


----------



## black420

oh they ride rough as ****..lol at slow speeds itll shake the **** outta ya...but I think if my lil ol 420 can handle 30's and the way I drive it then an AC should be able to.


----------



## HeadC1

I have 30x11 backs all the way around. They are not rough, the only ones that I have seen that are rough are the 32's. IMO they're just as smooth if not smoother than the outlaws. Also IMO the outlaws dig more than the backs. Just what I've seen on comparing the 29.5x10's and the 31x9's to the 30x11's. I've shown up every set of 29.5's that I've rode with. Now that Bump530 has the 31x11's and took off the 6" lift we'll get a good comparison. I believe the 30" back and the 31" law will be very comparable. The backs are heavier but with the torque of the Brute it doesn't matter. I've outrun a canam xt 800 with 29.5 10's time and time again. He'll be getting a single seater 800r before too long so I might do a few more mods. LOL
I love my backs and don't ever plan on getting anything else. Oh and I have broke 3 rear gorilla axles with them but thats usually caused by too much beverages and a heavy thumb.


----------



## phreebsd

i hope to never break an axle. 
Ordering 31's monday *w000t*


----------



## bruterider1080

i just got my sbacks 30x9s mounted yesterday, and will be giving them a good workout as soon as the cylinders get back next week, so il let ya know how they do.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks!
Im ever more impressed with my 31 laws than I thought I would be.


----------



## policebrute750

i have rode on laws for a while and i have no complaints. i also tried out my buddys backs and they were great also. 
from my own test was the laws get you the thick stuff and the backs make it thru the water, keeping your front end down a bit. backs are a little narrower than the laws.


----------



## duby05

i got some 32s an only broke 1 axle but it had been poppin for 3 months before i got them so it was comin lol....and my friend has some 31s and wow i showed him up super bad one night and so did my friend with sone 28s!!! was crazy but the one with 31s broke both back axles at the same time in a hole


----------



## Big Bad Brute

Outlaws are the only way to go!


----------



## jedi.mike

Outlaws all the way


----------



## mudboots

I like the outlaws,my 28"skinnys have followed all my buddies that are running 30" backs usually if they dont make it i dont either ,but my next rubbers will be 29.5 skinnys.,


----------



## Muleskinner

Why no Mudzilla votes? I ride with a few guys that have them and except for snow they seem great. But we ride more muskeg than mud. Probably 70-30%. May not be apples to apples.


----------



## mrfixit

Muleskinner said:


> Why no Mudzilla votes? I ride with a few guys that have them and except for snow they seem great. But we ride more muskeg than mud. Probably 70-30%. May not be apples to apples.


 
i had mudlites and then switched to mudzillas i love them night and day difference. cant belive what i can do in 2 wheel drive with mudzillas that i couldnt do in 4x4 with the lites.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

I love my laws! My freind has skinny backs on his foreman!hasn't got to see em in action yet.


----------



## MeanGreen198

I had 28" Mudzillas and now the 29.5" Outlaws. The Outlaws preform much better! the Mudzillas just dug, great if it's a whole with a hard bottom, sucks for water/soupy stuff. Outlaws will get you through anything backs will.


----------



## xplay

Outlaws. The silverbacks cost to much! Gotta save money for breakage


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

THIS IS my friends foreman and bigbear. the big bear has laws the foreman has backs


----------



## Yesterday

what's the ground clearance difference between the two bikes shown?


----------



## Bootlegger

xplay said:


> Outlaws. The silverbacks cost to much! Gotta save money for breakage



Same price or cheaper if you go to certain sites...:rockn:


----------



## superbogger750

I have a question for the people that are voting how can yall say what the ultimate mud tire is if you havent owned but 1 brand.Most everybody that's voting on Outlaws have never owned anything else.I have owned American EDL's with are a good tire on a small bike like honda's and on a big bike they dig really bad i rode my Brute with them one time and sold the tire's because they dug way to bad.I have owned 27's,28'29' and 31 Outlaws,out of these the 29's are the best in the swamp's.The 31's ride the best but the lugs are to close to each other and they dont clean as well as they need to be the best mud tire.I have owned 2 set's of silverbacks and they were 30's and they pull really hard in the swamps and dont dig as bad as people say they do.If your diging thatbad you need to let of the gas a little and let the tire's do the work.But the silverbacks ride alot rougher than any of the tire's but a real mud tire ride's rough.As far as the best tire for racing is 30 or 32 silverbacks and it was proven this year at all of the race's.As far as the best MUD tire it would have to be 30" silverbacks and then 29" outlaws.


----------



## Bootlegger

superbogger750 said:


> I have a question for the people that are voting how can yall say what the ultimate mud tire is if you havent owned but 1 brand.Most everybody that's voting on Outlaws have never owned anything else.I have owned American EDL's with are a good tire on a small bike like honda's and on a big bike they dig really bad i rode my Brute with them one time and sold the tire's because they dug way to bad.I have owned 27's,28'29' and 31 Outlaws,out of these the 29's are the best in the swamp's.The 31's ride the best but the lugs are to close to each other and they dont clean as well as they need to be the best mud tire.I have owned 2 set's of silverbacks and they were 30's and they pull really hard in the swamps and dont dig as bad as people say they do.If your diging thatbad you need to let of the gas a little and let the tire's do the work.But the silverbacks ride alot rougher than any of the tire's but a real mud tire ride's rough.As far as the best tire for racing is 30 or 32 silverbacks and it was proven this year at all of the race's.As far as the best MUD tire it would have to be 30" silverbacks and then 29" outlaws.


Great View Toby...I agree with you 100%. I have had both EDL's, 27 & 29.5 Outlaws....but only one set of Silverbacks which are 28x10x12's. They do not dig nothing like people say....what happens is..and "I am NOT saying any one individual" see what someone else has said and they repeat it....I have had a LOT of tires because I like to trade and try new things...I am sure you have had more Mud tires than me....I am VERY happy with my Silverbacks. I have only tried...not owned the 30 Silverbacks...but I was very impressed with them....I liked a lot better than the 29.5 Outlaws I had....but that is my opinion.


----------



## Josh

superbogger750 said:


> I have a question for the people that are voting how can yall say what the ultimate mud tire is if you havent owned but 1 brand.Most everybody that's voting on Outlaws have never owned anything else.I have owned American EDL's with are a good tire on a small bike like honda's and on a big bike they dig really bad i rode my Brute with them one time and sold the tire's because they dug way to bad.I have owned 27's,28'29' and 31 Outlaws,out of these the 29's are the best in the swamp's.The 31's ride the best but the lugs are to close to each other and they dont clean as well as they need to be the best mud tire.I have owned 2 set's of silverbacks and they were 30's and they pull really hard in the swamps and dont dig as bad as people say they do.If your diging thatbad you need to let of the gas a little and let the tire's do the work.But the silverbacks ride alot rougher than any of the tire's but a real mud tire ride's rough.As far as the best tire for racing is 30 or 32 silverbacks and it was proven this year at all of the race's.As far as the best MUD tire it would have to be 30" silverbacks and then 29" outlaws.


 
I was reading through this thread and was thinking the exact same thing. People go by what they read, or by only what they've used. I personally have had both the 29.5 outlaws and 28 silvers. Silvers ride rougher on hard land, but i definitly like them more in the mud. A better mud tire imo. After trying them both out.


----------



## Kawi Monster

Well my buddy has a 2011 Can Am X MR 800, and I've seen how his Law's and Back's work.
With what I seen I liked the Law's better for sure. Although I can't bash the Back's at all LoL!

Right now I ride 26.5x11x14 Pitbull Über Rockers on 8x14, 5+2, ITP SS 212's and they work great in everything.
But I just put an order in for 4 new 29.5x11x14 OutLaw 2's on the new 7x14, 5+2, ITP SS 216's (I'll have them May 9th so I'll post back what the better Mud tire out of the 3 are)


----------



## honda maniac

32s are the baddest hands down the only outlaw that compares is 31x11x14s outlaws all around


----------



## Polaris425

HHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHA ^ Thanks for the good laugh. :bigok:


----------



## opcruzer

I am really happy with my 28" ITP mega mayhems


----------



## bvick85

Has anyone had or known someone who ran the black mamba's? I believe interco makes them.


----------



## mater750

Im excited to run my 29.5 term at mud nats and see how they "do work" in the mud n water lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

I guess it's time to make a new one and add terms in there too. Maybe ill do that tomorrow.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Do it BRUH!


----------



## Polaris425

I edited it and opened it back up for voting.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Good ...there isnt a way to see it on tapatalk is there?


----------



## muddaholic 09

I have 30 inch black mambas on my rzr s and I love them. they are the only true mud tire I have owned. ive only rode them a few times and it was in the sulfur river bottoms and they did great. it was a good mix of sand and the east texas equivalent of skegg. P I think u should add them to the list. just so everyone know 30 inch mambas will not fit under a rzr s with the shocks all the way up without a lot of trimming. so I called super atv and got the 5 inch lift and am excited to test them out at mud nats in a few days.


----------



## Polaris425

mamba's are on the list, but no ones has voted for them


----------



## Jcooperpcola

I am waiting on 30" Mamba Lites to become available. Wont be too long...... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i had to choose between the EDL Vampires and Outlaws ...

EDL's are nice. Cut straight through the mud to find hard bottom and help you pull out of those tricky holes. And they clean out pretty good! BUT the outlaws keep me coming back because of how well they perform over the EDL's ....they find the bottom PLUS act as a scoop and move you across/through the mud. For my type riding, Outlaws. But if i raced i would def. choose some crushed EDL's!!


----------



## wideawakejake

if they were on here, i would vote Monsters. They have performed flawless for me. given that they are the only true mud tire i have tried , i have no reason to try any other. Very happy with them.


----------



## Polaris425

I forgot about those. But you can just vote silverback since its the same thing...... Lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Lol yepp ^


----------



## wideawakejake

ok i vote the Monster Silverback than. they are the same, only different. hehe


----------



## lilbigtonka

I think monster is a much better quality tire my backs would get cut and wear faster then my monsters have but they do pull about the same but overall I have had both monster gets my vote


----------



## Polaris425

I Added monsters... tonka if you've already voted on something else I'll add a vote to the monster part.


----------



## dodge2500

i liked the monsters they pull great and clean out well just to stiff of a lug and didnt wana blow axels up so went to 31 outlaws


----------



## wideawakejake

now that they are upon the poll....i vote Monsers.


----------



## J.tittle27

In running 32 silverbacks right now and they dig like crazy. I hardly ever hammer down cause I'm scared of breaking a axle, but with that being said I just take it easy and haven't been stuck yet. Gonna take them off soon though cause they're just too big. Thinking of 29.5 outlaws or 30 zillas. May even stick with silverbacks but in a 30. 2 of my buddies have 30 silverback xlites and they put really nice too for not having big lugs.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Laws is my fav


----------



## Hulk

Laws or zillas all the way


----------



## brutemike

Well I had 29.5" terminators before now I got ol2 and had both tires on the same ride hit all the same holes and I will have to say ol2 hands down for me but I did have to put rhino axles in the rear for the ol2 and you don't need the wheel speed as you do with terms.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

terms are an aggressive all terrain actually so you can't really compare laws to terms ...


----------



## bruteforce3

Well I don't get stuck much with my ol2's


----------



## brutemike

Cal3bCart3r said:


> terms are an aggressive all terrain actually so you can't really compare laws to terms ...


I was comparing them to what I had as an aggressive tire and your rite there is no comparison except the ride quality.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I understand and true tht


----------



## flowhandy

Is anyone running or has ran the EFX motoclaw ? I like the looks of it but can't fint a lot of info on them. I seen where you can get them in a 30-10-14 or a 30-10-16. I think the 16's would look good on the T4 I'm looking at. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mud magnet 2

Its really good to hear from people that have had silverbacks and outlaws! Even to get an idea of the new monsters is great. I have only had itp 25" mud lights, 27" executioners, and now 29.5" outlaw2's.... The mud lights did o.k. I really liked the exacutioners! I don't think you could ever wear those things out! They are one tough little tire, but just to small for a serious mud tire. I've only had the outlaw2's out 1 time since I got them on...and I snapped a front axle. I kinda figured it would happen with stock axles, and so I spent the rest of the day in 2 wheel drive. They hung right with the regular outlaws all day long and I was in 2wd the whole time. I think it depends ALOT on the atv operator also because there was a few times when I drove right through ( in 2wd drive mind you) were some 4wheelers with 4wd got stuck. No offense to anyone....but it was always the same two guys on Yamaha grizzlys. They had 28" silverback lites they said. So outlaw 2's get my vote.


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Silverbacks for me ! Had 29.5 og's and I think my backs to better in the clay down here I am able to crawl through pretty much everything!


----------



## bama450

Well, I just bought a new brute with the 30" monsters, and I love em, they dig awesome in the mud, def not the best riding tire on dirt roads, and they are not good in sandy creek bottoms, lol, they dig to china, I may just have to start going in reverse thru the very sandy parts of the creek lol,


----------



## popokawidave

While I have 30" silverbacks on my brute force and absolutely love them, there is an affordable mud tire that out pulls what it was copied from. Super Grip Mud *****es. IF you are not planning on going bigger than 28" these are great tires. You do not have to turn them hard, they dig great. I have 27" mud *****es on an 02 sportsman and on a Foreman 450. Not only do they perform great they also last. The first set I bought were ridden hard down in south Miami where it's rock bottom. They are still on my 450. I wouldn't give up my silverbacks but if ur not going huge and trying to save money these tires arevworth looking at. Just my .02


----------



## king05

bruteforce3 said:


> Well I don't get stuck much with my ol2's


 
Same here!! Outlaws ftw!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Laws and EDLs


----------



## jprzr

I got 29.5 terms and love them nice riding and go good but rode brutemikes bike with the ol2s and ill have to say those tires are nasty and they get my vote. 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## adam6604

I have some 28" mega mayhems on my rzr S now, run a little small but im pretty happy with them so far. would love to get a monster mayhem


----------



## fatkidkustomz

I'll add another vote for the Mega Mayhem. Sure, it's no Outlaw or Silverback, but in my opinion, if you're researching properly, you won't expect it to be. 

However, mine so far have stuck side by side with two other Brutes, one on 28" OG Outlwas, the other on 28" Silverbacks. Now I could see situations where I'd love to have one of the others, but I'm not in those situations often enough to warrant either one. On the plus side, I can also run 50-60 mph on hard pack, and it doesn't rattle every bolt loose.

As far as fast trail riding, not so much. They're not BAD, they do decent. But they're definitely not a Bighorn, or Terracross. Then again, this is a case of "you should know that". 

I say, if you're a mud/water rider that also sees a decent amount of trail time, you can't really go wrong with the Mega Mayhems.


----------



## Polaris425

fatkidkustomz said:


> I'll add another vote for the Mega Mayhem. Sure, it's no Outlaw or Silverback, but in my opinion, if you're researching properly, you won't expect it to be.
> 
> However, mine so far have stuck side by side with two other Brutes, one on 28" OG Outlwas, the other on 28" Silverbacks. Now I could see situations where I'd love to have one of the others, but I'm not in those situations often enough to warrant either one. On the plus side, I can also run 50-60 mph on hard pack, and it doesn't rattle every bolt loose.
> 
> As far as fast trail riding, not so much. They're not BAD, they do decent. But they're definitely not a Bighorn, or Terracross. Then again, this is a case of "you should know that".
> 
> I say, if you're a mud/water rider that also sees a decent amount of trail time, you can't really go wrong with the Mega Mayhems.


Very nice review!


----------



## whoolieshop

I just saw this thread and have to throw my vote in on the Silverbacks. Our group has had a mixture of just about every popular tire out there and in my experience I've grown to love the silverback over the others.

We would put two bikes in a hole one with backs one with og laws, they were both 28's on a 2" lift. Most of the time if one bike went in and got stuck the other one was going to do the exact same thing.. The difference was that the atv equipped with silverbacks could shift into reverse and back right out of the hole. The one with outlaws would have to fight and fight or get winched to get back out.

Backing up means you can turn and try a different line or just abandon the hole worst case!

Secondly the silverbacks will stay on the bead with 5 lbs of air in them which usually translates to a smoother ride. Outlaws on the other hand will spin in the tire or mud and water will get past the bead causing them to leak if you run them much less than 12psi.

All in all when it comes down to a pure mud tire gorilla will get my money instead of highlifter!


----------



## Polaris425

^I only ran 5-7 in my OG 29.5's and never had an issue...


----------



## whoolieshop

Polaris425 said:


> ^I only ran 5-7 in my OG 29.5's and never had an issue...


I wish that had been the case for the guys I rode with! We were constantly having to break them down to clean mud out of the bead because they wouldn't hold air anymore. We even overfilled them and let them sit in an effort to get the beads to properly set!


----------



## browningbuck225

Like the title says, ultimate mud tire, I would have to say 32" backs. Pull harder, climb better and break more crap than any other tire I've owned. For all around mud, trail combo I'd go with 31" laws. Had them on 2 bikes and it is my tire of choice. They ride so smooth and the pull well in the mud, but they are terrible climbers. I just have to get rid of the 30" backs on my bike now and go back to 31's haha


----------



## ScottyMalone101

My Monster Mayhems are in and I'm testing them soon. I'll let you guys know how it goes. They most likely aren't the best MUD ONLY but they will work great in the mud and on the hard packed. Yea buddy!


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

It's hard to determine the "ultimate mud tire" because there are so many different types of mud. For example the original outlaws exceed in muskeg because they tend to stay on top and not dig for bottom. But on the other hand in a clay type mud IMO they tend to cake up and not clean out as well as a silverback. Also all mud tires have different lug spacing varying on the size of the tire. So there are so many brands and sizes to be taken into thought that makes it near impossible to determine the "ultimate mud tire". Just my two cents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 650SRABRUTE

I have an 05 brute 650 sra with 4" lift trying to figure out witch tires to go with. Was thinking either silvers or mambas, the mamabas look like they are better but the weigh so **** much and the silvers are lighter. Don't want to break stuff. Any suggestions? They would be 30x12s 
Thanks


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

I would definitely stay away from any 30 if your trying not to break stuff. But if you have throttle control you would be better off with backs IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88

I have a set of 27x10-12 mambas for sale. 4 hrs ride time on them


----------



## THark88

Holy cow. Got the mega mayhems on and those stupid mambas OFF.. its a whole new ride now. Its amazing !!!

would much rather be muddin then talkin


----------



## ReddingerJT

I love my 30" Silver Backs..


----------



## Mikesttr250

Mudweiser! 27"


----------



## PeekRips26

Can't go wrong with either tire. I remember Blackie and his 840bbk ran backs and they went through just as good as outlaws. It all comes down if your bike can turn the tire efficiently without real problems.


----------



## SpecEdition

I like my 30" silverbacks.... but i also wouldnt mind trying out some 31" outlaw2s


----------



## chopermech

Why not go wider instead of taller? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam6604

So you gain clearance.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chopermech

Doesent do much when you dig a hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecEdition

All depends on what kinda mud ur riding in. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

Wide tires are alot heavier too... And are hard to get turning. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## chopermech

So are tall tires. Riding in wet mud btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Wider tires aren't really that much heavier. On most brands. 


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## chopermech

Think like using snow shoes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam6604

It really depends on what your riding, up here in muskeg wide works fantastic...but half the ride you go through rutted up hard/soft bottom holes where extra ground clearance makes the difference. My bike on 31's makes it all look easy compared to buddy on 28 wides in these holes. Generally any conditions larger > wider.. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chopermech

In slop and mud, i watch people with heavy bikes do nothing but dig holes with tall skinny tires. At some point they bottom out regardless of how much ground clearance. The wide footprint just isnt there to give traction and help stay up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecEdition

I actually run skinny wides... Seem to do ok.... I would like to try all skinnys tho.... Bc they are lighter 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

The weight difference will not gain you any performance. Unless you ride areas that have good hard bottoms under the mud, then all skinnys is a horrible idea. 

Now. Y'all quit boogering up this thread w/ skinny vs wide talk and use the skinny vs wide thread for that discussion. That's what it's for.


----------



## bradyjean

thoughts on mudzillas?


----------



## Polaris425

bradyjean said:


> thoughts on mudzillas?


They suck.


----------



## SpecEdition

bradyjean said:


> thoughts on mudzillas?


Never used em but they are UGLY!! id go with mega mayhems over mudzillas for sure


----------



## JLOWERY

Hasn't that tire been discontinued?


----------



## wideawakejake

they may be, or so i thought. but they seem to still be offered by quit a few places. and i think they are still on the maxxis site. i ran into one guy that had them on his RZR, and swore by them. just depends who you talk to i guess. i still cant believe how well the reg zillas do in the nasty stuff. i would go far as to say that in my oppion, they have put a smile on my face , better than my last "true" mud tires, the Monsters. i mean they just get the job done. im not talking water riding, just nasty mud riding. so there i said it. Zilla's = stupid good tire for the nasty stuff. cheap too!


----------



## DangerRanger13

I have 28in mudzilla's on my 800 ranger and they do okay. not my first choice. I got them for 200 bucks and they only had two rides on them..i wont be buying them again..im looking at mudlite xxl's..i trail ride more than mud ride so that's y im thinking of Mudlites


----------



## SpecEdition

mudlites seem to do pretty good also... as well as swamp lites


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

I like mud lites but for the price of them I wish they weren't so prone to being punctured. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Mud-lites are not mud tires. I'm sorry, they just aren't. More like an all terrain. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

I've seen them hold their own but they are no outlaw or silverback that's for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

I just ordered a set of 30x9x14 silverbacks on itp ss 112 machined rims from wildboaratvparts for $912.00 I'm pumped for spring!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babybrute08

i have had 30" mambas 30" backs and 29.5 outlaws the outlaws have been my favorite the mambas rode the smoothest but broke too much stuff because of heaviness the backs are a decent tire but ride so ruff the 29.5 outlaws ride good for a mud only tire and perform really well


----------



## chrisd11

im going to have to go with the laws i love the set that i put on


----------



## HoCho

FYI Just received my Mudder InLaws. I got the 30x10x14 on HD3 rims.
I got my clutch back Thursday, just in time (JFJ Stage 3).
I think you need to add one line to your chart
Thank you for adding Mudder InLaw tires to your chart. But you chart is now not accurate! If you have voted before! Then you have added tires etc. You will not be able to vote again. This is a misleading tire chart now 
1. Start the voting over.
2. Or be able to edit YOUR vote.
Thank you


----------



## roughy88

Silverbacks tend to ride really rough but are great in water but im die hard law man ive been when I get stuck its cuz im in a hole u cant get through know matter watcha got but I tend to always get further than everyone else and I love the fact that my friends have me go first cuz if I dont make it they wont


----------



## irwinrebelrider

*aquaforce from interco*

has anyone ever heard of someone running aqua torque tires from interco i think they would work good for what i ride in lots of sandy bottom rivers and creeks 


2010 brute 750

snorkles rad kit
highlifter clutch soon to be vfj
28 x 11 mega mayhems itp 212 rims


----------



## Polaris425

irwinrebelrider said:


> has anyone ever heard of someone running aqua torque tires from interco i think they would work good for what i ride in lots of sandy bottom rivers and creeks
> 
> 
> 2010 brute 750
> 
> snorkles rad kit
> highlifter clutch soon to be vfj
> 28 x 11 mega mayhems itp 212 rims


We have a thread about them somewhere.


----------



## rawest89

backs and laws are very similar as far as mud performance but imo you get a better bang for your buck with the backs. they are priced cheaper and i go wherever i want on mine


----------



## rawest89

:bigok:Love my backs!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I love my outlaws. But I do have to fix flats. My son n law has backs, and he don't have flats. The back has a rim guard molded in and it keeps stuff from getting in between the tire and the rim. My brute has a flat front tire right now. I love my outlaws. But I should have gotten bead lock wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zp3rformance

chrisd11 said:


> im going to have to go with the laws i love the set that i put on


I second this. Just bought a new (to me) 2012 Brute Force 750 (sold my 2007) and can't wait to order a fresh set of wheels & laws as an x-mas present to myself.


----------



## Hochohrc

Lov my Mudder In Laws.
They ride very smooth on hard pack and are a great mud tire.?


----------



## Mick4415

Ok I have a question I have a 12 bf 650 solid rear axle and its bone stock can I need new tires the oe ones suck my question is can I put 26/10/12 front and 26/12/12 on the rear again its stock has anyone done this?


----------



## Polaris425

You should be fine with those.


----------



## Cameron Medlin

I see this is an old post. What tires are everyone running now days? I have been on my BKT’s for about a year and a half now.


----------



## SparkyPrep

Rockin 37" MotoHavoks!


----------



## Slydog

Running 30 silver backs now


----------



## Blmpkn

28" mega mayhems, however.. just ordered a lift and have my eye on 30" interforces.


----------



## Slydog

Anybody try the new silver backs 2
Supposed to ride smother with the same mud pulling as the originals?


----------



## Slydog

SparkyPrep said:


> Rockin 37" MotoHavoks!


The grizzly we ride with. Has those tires.
Only in a 28


----------

